

Firefox OS Keon phones back in stock - pcimino

The low end developer phone, Keon, is back in stock at Geeksphone. http://shop.geeksphone.com/en/#buy-it
======
MartinFriedre
Neither the Keon or Peak are especially desirable. They exist to develop for
the Firefox OS. They're cheap phones, but unless you're a developer you
probably don't want one.

------
shakakhan
cool, but I want the peak, the keons too small

